# Bespoke Rallies to replace gloom with vroom vroom



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Leading classic rally specialist Bespoke Rallies has responded to the pent-up demand for classic events by creating two brand new rallies, and reshuffling its original 2021 calendar in order to take full advantage of the proposed lifting of restrictions. The result is the choice of no less than four enticing events between June 23 and November 2 - two in the UK and two overseas.








First up is the Pennine 1000, a brand new four-day regularity rally that will take place amidst the stunning scenery of the Pennines, Yorkshire Dales, Cheviots and Southern Uplands of Scotland. It is scheduled for June 23 to 27 and will therefore start just two days after the intended removal of all travel restrictions. This event is likely to prove very popular and Bespoke Rallies urges any interested parties to sign up asap. Then comes the Highland 1000 (September 8 to 12), a highly-popular annual fixture that will start in Erskine and terminate in Edinburgh after progressing through 1000km of some of the most stunning countryside the UK has to offer.








The ensuing Pyrenees 1000 (September 29 to October 3) will start and finish near Pamplona, with stops in the region of Viehla (Spain) and Pau (France), allowing entrants to experience the unparalleled panoramas of the spectacular Pyrenean mountain range via seldom used roads and passes. Last but not least is another newcomer to the Bespoke Rallies line-up, the 19-day Grand Tour Canarias (November 2 to 21) - a unique island-hopping escapade that will provide contestants with a taste of winter sun in Tenerife, La Gomera, El Hierro, Gran Canaria, Fuerteventura and Lanzarote.

Commenting on his company's revised 2021 offerings, Bespoke Rallies' Managing Director John Brigden said: "We know from our postbox that classic car enthusiasts everywhere are desperate to take to the road once more and enjoy the camaraderie of our events. This quartet of rallies should hopefully help them to put the gloom and doom of the COVID era behind them."

2021
Pennine 1000 - June 23-27
Highland 1000 - September 8-12
Pyrenees 1000 - September 29 to October 3
Grand Tour Canarias - November 2-21

2022
Cuba Classic - January 4-21
Dakar Enduro - February 28 to March 20

Full details for all Bespoke Rallies' automotive adventures can be found at www.bespokerallies.com.


----------

